# Unknown Customs



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There's been some chat on the boards headed this direction, and I think it's
interesting enough to merit its own thread. What do you think???
We all have some favorite customs that we've done, or someone did for us,
or someone did for sale, and you picked it up because you had to have it.
But, somewhere in a mixed lot of cars off the bay, or a big trade, 
or just so long ago you can't remember,... you have no idea who did this custom.

Let's see some pics of customs you have, and no idea who did them.

Here's a couple of mine...

a cool Camaro...


































I look at these and say,"I would never have done it that way."
But, that's why I like them so much.

This Mercury looks like it came straight from a local short track...


















NO idea who did these...
I wouldn't change a thing on these.

You got any stuff like this?


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is one of my favorites. Whoever built it dropped AFX magnets thru the bottom of a t jet chassis, so she'll really hugs the track.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

chappy2 said:


> Here is one of my favorites. Whoever built it dropped AFX magnets thru the bottom of a t jet chassis, so she'll really hugs the track.


Well, please show the bottom with the magnets hanging low.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's another great custom someone did. Looks all hand painted...


























Someone did a great job...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any one else have any "Unknown" customs???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a pair that came from the St.Louis show several years ago...Not sure who made these but I like the way they did the 55. Has the engine and fenderwells molded/glued in for a custom look. Nice work on cutting the hood out too!!!...They done a nice chop, cut, and weld on the 57 conversion also. Anybody in HobbyTalk land build these??? RM


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

*Mako Customs*

Here are a couple of Mako Sharks I dug out of boxes. I am always on the look out for bodies like these. Usually the posts are broken or something else is wrong , so I repair them and put a chassis under them and show them off.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's some more unknown cars...

Neat 908...


















Chopped 908...


















And the coolest... custom Lola. Someone did a great job on this one...


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the look of the Lola. Got this one in a body lot off eBay, and have always liked running it.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool chevys hilltop I like the 55 engine compartment 
and 57 looks cool , I had been thinking about making a afx 57 like that..
I did the reverse , I made some afx 55 nomad's.
you know me and my wagons  :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone else have any Unknown Customs for us to see?


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's one I pickep up at the Superbowl show 2yrs ago..... 
Its a Toronado turned superbird/daytona minus the wing. Although it does look like there was one on there at some point lol......

And here's an actual Toronado that my father scooped up on the bay...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a neat idea!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here's another great custom someone did. Looks all hand painted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Tom Heister body and maybe his work also


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Another Unknown*

I got this Lifelike body as a race prize, it looks like someone used Patto's decals. The body has been on three or four different chassis and is now on a G-Jet.


----------

